# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Excel Forum site has been down for two days. Am I the only to experirence this problem?

## AB33

Excel Forum site has been down for two days. Am I the only to experirence this problem? I have been unable to connect to the site since yesterday morning.

----------


## xladept

I've had some trouble with the server last night but otherwise its been OK - from Pasadena, CA.

----------


## abousetta

I've found that this is sometimes regional. I've sometimes had success logging in using the annoymous proxy servers. Somehow they tend to connect when I can't using any of the computers available to me (home, work, cell phone).

----------


## rollis13

No problem in the last week at european time from 9.00 PM to 1.00 AM.

----------


## AB33

I tried using  both Explorer and Firefox but the connection kept failing

----------

